# What's the best sounding Morel tweeter?



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a budget of $200. It has to be Morel. Which tweeter should I get?


----------



## pervo (Aug 1, 2005)

one for $200


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

A pair for under $200.


----------



## pervo (Aug 1, 2005)

how about this one http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=5314628.26439&pid=665


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The MDT 43 & 44´s are really good IME.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Are the morel's good tweeters? ive heard that they are to soft,warm and not very detailed.


----------



## zapjay (Jul 2, 2005)

I ran a set of Morel MDT43's for quite sometime. Really good tweeters imo. Pretty good upper end treble and can be highpassed fairly low as well. Not the easiest tweeters to install. They are very deep since they are made to be top mounted on a speaker cabinet, but they are worth the effort imo....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> Are the morel's good tweeters? ive heard that they are to soft,warm and not very detailed.



Sheesh if that's the case then the MDT12's I have a bastard children, They are fully capable of hurting you, FAR from warm at times 

Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If the MDT33's are still available then you can try those, They used to come in matched pairs for around 200 bux. I had them in another car and loved them.

Chad


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Yup, mdt-33's are sweet, especially off axis. imho at least as detailed as the small format silk lpg's and a lot easier to make sound good without being harsh, plus they play down to 1.8khz or so. but they are huge...

Morelusa (renaudio now) has the mdt-33se for 118 each, so you can probably find them a lot cheaper elsewhere. I got a pair of mdt33se's off ebay for around 75 shipped and a second pair of israel 33's for about 125 shipped. There is no audible difference between the two.
http://www.renaudio.com/rawdrivers/tweeters.htm


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. Just the info I was hoping for.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> Are the morel's good tweeters? ive heard that they are to soft,warm and not very detailed.


That depends if you like the character or not. The MDT 44´s I would rate well above most tweeters, but then I really loathe too harsh tweeters. The ScanSpeak 6000 has better detail rendition, but is about 60% more expensive.
DLS UR-1´s (as well as the whole first ultimate line) where made by Morel.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't say what's the best, but I can give you my opinion on the ones I use. I'm running their Pulse TW-1 tweeters from their Pulse component set. It was refered to me as a laid back tweeter that wouldn't get annoying to listen to. Harsh tweeters is a pet peave of mine, so I try to avoid them.

Anywho. The tweeters themselfs do quite nicely. Sound is relatively neutral and smooth. It's well detailed in a smooth sort of way; it is a doped silk tweeter. It seems happy playing down to somewhere in the 2.5kHz range and runs pretty flat up till 10-12kHz where it starts to taper off. A good word to describe it would be "nice." It's pleasant to listen to, but nothing really stands out. It's not an outstanding tweeter, but it's also not one that will annoy you or piss you off.

If I were to ask for anything more, I'd like a little more oomph on both the low and high end as well as a touch more clarity/detail, but that may be more of a factor of wanting to match my woofer, PG Ti Elite 6.5"(Morel-based something...) that I'd describe as quite sharp and punctuated. Frankly, I feel a metal tweeter would better match the woofer's characteristics. Matched to a milder woofer, the tweeter would appear addequately detailed and defined.

One defining benifit of this tweeter would be it's small size. It's both shallow and the housing isn't much bigger than the tweeter itself. Plus aiming is a breeze as the tweeter can swivel within it's housing.

I was kind of lucky to get it off Ebay for $100 at the time I need them. I have no clue how to get a hold of a pair right now. I haven't exactly seen any online retailers selling them nor have I seen any other Ebay auctions since.

Linky:
http://www.morelhifi.com/support/pdf/mobile/pulse-tw1.pdf


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

Im using mt23s and paired it with a lotus by seas rw165 mids. I love the tweets thats why I didnt go all the way seas. They are revealing, fat sounding and can be played loud!!!! its 6 ohms and it loves 150rms to drive em!!


----------



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

chad said:


> If the MDT33's are still available then you can try those, They used to come in matched pairs for around 200 bux. I had them in another car and loved them.
> 
> Chad


Agreed. They're not cheap, but I can't tell you how much I love mine.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys think 25 watts would be enough for the MDT33's?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep


----------

